# Brain Tanning



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I went through all the hard work of building a wooden frame, roping the deer hide to it, and shaving the hair and meat off. Then I used 2 deer brains and preserved the skin. Now 26 years later, AZ Predator wants to finish the job to make the skin supple.

All that is left is to smoke the hide over a smoldering-only fire and then wash it in the washing machine to make it tanned.

If you are familiar with the process, go ahead and chime in. If you are not familiar with the process, chime in anyway. What the heck?

The idea is that any animal's hide can be tanned using its brains instead of chemicals. And, you get soft hands when you're done.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I watched a show on it, but never tried it. Looked like a lot of work and I am to old for that now, lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You've got your work cut out for ya now.lol. I've done the brain tanning years ago and it does take some time. Now days, I use the Orange Bottle, or E-Z 100.

Since the hide is so old--- I'd rub in a little veggie oil after you re-hydrate it. Let it start to dry till it has that damp (no wet) feeling and apply the oil. You can start to break the hide after the oil has been rubbed in.

The better (and more often) you break the hide, the softer it will be. Deer hides are considered thick hides so don't be afraid to get a bit ruff with it when breaking.

Now you have the hide sealed (from brains & oil) and broke--- but not tanned yet--- that's what the smoke is for.

The smoke has tannin in it and the tannic acid in the smoke will change the hide color from white to a yellowish tinge--- that's when the hide is tanned.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Rehydrate? You mean soak it in water?

I'm sure Eric will appreciate the info. Thanks, Cat.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- just throw it in the bathtub--- I'm sure the wife wont mind.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Cat, I have a 55 gallon drum I can put a plastic liner in. I already have some coyote hides pickling in the laundry room, I am not going to push it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I'd proceed with caution Eric or she'll put that snakeskin on your side of the bed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Yeah I'd proceed with caution Eric or she'll put that snakeskin on your side of the bed.


lol Don... She knows better than that! I bet I could get her into the tub with the deer hide...but this is a family site. lmao... Don't dare me.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i had mentioned to the wife that i wanted to learn how to brain tan

she put the kabosh on that right away

she puts up with all of my other primitive hobbies, i.e. flint knapping,bow making,cordage,friction fire etc

so i let her have the win on this one

besides,when she said no to that she did say she would rather i took up black smithing

so think i may have a new hobby in the future


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I learned from a Georgia mountain man, Bob Slack. Once and done for me. Not even done, come to think of it. Glad Eric will see it through.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> lol Don... She knows better than that! I bet I could get her into the tub with the deer hide...but this is a family site. lmao... Don't dare me.


 :smiley_triple_dog_dare_sign:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i had mentioned to the wife that i wanted to learn how to brain tan
> she put the kabosh on that right away
> 
> she puts up with all of my other primitive hobbies, i.e. flint knapping,bow making,cordage,friction fire etc
> ...


 there's more than one way to tan a cat... At least she didn't say no to tanning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> I learned from a Georgia mountain man, Bob Slack. Once and done for me. Not even done, come to think of it. Glad Eric will see it through.


 You can bet I'll get-r-done.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> :smiley_triple_dog_dare_sign:


 Well your one of the moderators, I don't want to hear any crying...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You asked for it ! Pics or it didn't happen....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya ya,lets see some pics :teeth:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL... I don't have the hide yet.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> LOL... I don't have the hide yet.


thats ok, we will settle for pics of her in the tub :nut:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hole new meaning to Dear hide tanning!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lmao... Someone might have a heart attack.


----------

